# New member



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello, i thought i would join the club as i have just bought a series 2, NOT a mark 2 TTS.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres another club to join http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Whats a series 2?

Welcome by the way


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

do you think that its a mark one but a later version?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Hello, i thought i would join the club as i have just bought a series 2, NOT a mark 2 TTS.


Sorry you must be looking for the BMW forum :lol: :lol: Welcome anyway (I have a MkII too)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have a mk1 seriously


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for all welcome messages but Audi have always been series and NOT marks.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Whats a series 2?
> 
> Welcome by the way


 It is the second incarnation of the TT.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a series 2?
> ...


No thats the MkII series 2 is the one after the first as in Ashes to Ashes :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A genuine Audi fan would know that Audis are series and NOT marks.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im afraid you will find that the TT is know as a mark and not a series :wink:

i have a 2003 53 plate mk1 and the new model is the mk2 which started from 2006/7 and the mk1 ended in 2006.

there were the qs verion which was a mk1 

oh and you are wrong :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> im afraid you will find that the TT is know as a mark and not a series :wink:
> 
> i have a 2003 53 plate mk1 and the new model is the mk2 which started from 2006/7 and the mk1 ended in 2006.
> 
> ...


 Yes you are right but a genuine Audi fan will always call them series. :lol:


----------

